# Licensed to Kill: Hired guns in the war on terror - Robert Young Pelton



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2007)

So I picked this one up yesterday, haven't gotten very far into it yet.

Licensed to Kill by Robert Pelton is a recent book (2006) that is basically a look in the the world of private military contractors.

Seems very interesting, and it appears that mr Pelton actually spent time in countries with these contractors, including some time on route Irish with some Blackwater contractors. It's a first person account with interviews and situations the author experience while researching PMCs over the last 3 years, including in Iraq and Afghanistan, among other places.

Anyone else give this a read? I'll post more when I finish the book.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

Just to clarify, I realised a mistake I had made, while reading the book..

In deference to those contractors on this site, the book explores more the world of Private Security Companies and Contractors as opposed to Private Military Companies, while it does compare the two.

The difference in names is subtle, but very meaningful to those who work in this industry. A Private Security Contractor does that...provide security in a hostile environment.

A PMC tends to be more of a euphemism for mercenaries...

Just wanted to clarify as I realised I referred to PMCs.

Either way, as I delve into the book it's very intereting, seems to be more fact and personal experiences, as opposed to opinions or political agenda.


----------



## orange.paint (5 Mar 2007)

Needed a good book Des.Ordered it off Amazon,along with life of a legionnaire.Give my opinion when it gets here.

It's like Christmas...I was in dire need of new reading material...the cheerio box kept telling me I wasn't getting enough fiber. 

Looks good though.


----------



## KevinB (8 Mar 2007)

PMC's and the like are similar.

BlackWater - which provided PSD work for the US DOS via the WPPS contractors - also provides a large static guard force via their GreyStone element (which pretty much is a central american army).  They also maintain the ability to PROJECT force in offensive operations with the same personnel if they are required for other contracts.

BW claims to be ablity to mobilize a Brigade sized element if needed.
  They have been lobbying the UN these days to provide offensive humanitarian operations.





However RYP is a douchebag IMHO.  This guy served in the African era of Mercenary operations, and has the never to pass a moral judgement on contracting...


----------

